# Need ride to Albuquerque



## Necebaby (Jan 13, 2021)

I was ditched off in the middle of nowhere literally.. n now I was able to get a ride to Flagstaff.. I've been trying to get home.. home is Albuquerque New Mexico.. please help


----------

